# Showroom shine cleaner /polish



## vespapete (Feb 3, 2008)

Any body used ,or comment on "Showroom shine cleaner/polish". as advertised on Ideal world shopping? Used to be called something else but has just been rebranded but is same product. Use on dirty paintwork with no water no scratching Etc:Is it to good to be true?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Oh god, not again 

Only joking, mate  In a word, yes it is too good to be true.

In fact I've only the other day posted about it on the pumapeople forum.

As a quick spray wax with carnauba to be used AFTER a wash then it's okay (I've got a lot of the stuff that I won in a competition see), but used in the way they demo it on the TV - no way, unless you like swirl marks. I know they're always going on about how it won't scratch, but common sense would say that rubbing a cloth over a filthy surface with anything just sprayed lightly on it is going to marr the surface. I'd love to see their demo panels under halogens, an LED lamp or direct sunlight.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Oh god, not again
> 
> Only joking, mate  In a word, yes it is too good to be true.
> 
> ...


me to:lol:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

You can't believe all you see on TV...........there are some utter charlatans demonstrating waxes on the box........


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Doesn't it contain lots of fillers too - so you only realise when you 'treat yourself' to a carpark wash and then curse at all the swirls they just uncovered?


----------

